
If You Can’t Retain Women, Don’t Recruit Them - pratikjhaveri
https://www.wired.com/2017/05/cant-retain-women-dont-recruit/#article-comments
======
JSeymourATL
> A senior manager started a conversation by saying, “You’re in this
> demographic, let me ask you…” and proceeded to ask a question about
> promotion (or not), for women in my stage of life, meaning: a mother of
> young children. On its own, the question was likely not enough to make
> anyone quit, but certainly enough to give me pause. To put me on alert.

Yikes - a Professional Landmine for anyone concerned about talent retention &
engagement. Recalling Marshall Goldsmith's excellent advice - Happiness comes
from the inside. What can you do to engage yourself? >
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tz7zRjKGPyU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tz7zRjKGPyU)

